# Mexican Consulate in San Diego



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello... Has anyone visited the Mexican Consulate in San Diego recently to apply for a Temporary Resident visa? I am hoping to learn the exact financial documents, amounts and requirements they requested. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you looked over their website?


----------



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, I already visited the Consulate website, but they do not give specific financial requirements, which, as I understand, interpretations vary from office to office. That is why I asked for a reply from someone who has visited the San Diego office lately.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

boquete said:


> Yes, I already visited the Consulate website, but they do not give specific financial requirements, which, as I understand, interpretations vary from office to office. That is why I asked for a reply from someone who has visited the San Diego office lately.


The financial requirements are national and don't vary by consulate. You can read about them in another current thread, Financial requirements. However, individual consulates may differ in how they apply the requirements in a particular case.


----------

